# Pro Safety Felling Dogs are HUGE!



## Martinm210 (Feb 23, 2009)

So much for fitting in a plastic case with these big DAWGS...lol! These may just have to go on the 066 instead. I like the look, but wow, they make the BIG clutch cover look tiny as well..hehe

Here are a couple of pics for reference..
Working on my 044 rebuild, getting the last few parts together, and these dawgs being one of those things.






And here is a comparison to a standard 046 Dawg Part #1128/01





Be careful about ordering these if you use a case...they are bigger than I thought.

Now that's a DAWG...lol!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## forestryworks (Feb 23, 2009)

yeah they're ginormous. i had a 044/440 pro safety set of dogs on my 361 with some mild metalwork... but i lost 'em. 

so i ordered some stihl 440 dogs and put those on. works better for me.


----------



## whitedogone (Feb 23, 2009)

Cool pic!! :yourock:


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 23, 2009)

That saw looks brand new, Nice


----------



## J.Walker (Feb 23, 2009)

I like them!
The bigger the dawg, the bigger the bite!
Oh-yeah the 044 sure looks nice too!


----------



## Kemper (Feb 23, 2009)

They make the saw look mean! my 6400 has big dawgs too.


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 23, 2009)

Those five-point dawgs are basically worthless if you actually want to cut timber with them. They hang you up in brush and they bite so hard in softwoods that you have to re-position the saw. Stock dawgs are the way to go in a professional setting.


----------



## Burvol (Feb 23, 2009)

What are those big suckers for on a 44?


----------



## rngrchad (Feb 23, 2009)

I always thought the OEM dawgs on the bigger stihls were plenty sufficient for me. The OEM huskies dawgs suck!


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Feb 23, 2009)

I like the 4-point aftermarket dawgs, the big dawgs blow.


----------



## funky sawman (Feb 23, 2009)

I thought they looked good on my ms460 last year until I slipped off the hill at the top of my strip and jabbed one of those oversize dogs into my thigh. I scrambled up to the crummy and removed them, cutting all day with no dogs. That jab bled for 2 days.


----------



## rngrchad (Feb 23, 2009)

Tree Sling'r said:


> I like the 4-point aftermarket dawgs, the big dawgs blow.



Hmm.. I haven't seen 4point aftermarket ones. My best friend just bought a 660 tonight so he's looking for some dawgs. I'll check baileys or madsens for those 4 pointers for him.

By the way, that O44 is a downright TOUGH looking saw w/ those dawgs!


----------



## teacherman (Feb 23, 2009)

That is one beautiful 044! The spikes look to be a bit much. Bigger than the big ones that came on my 660. Maybe a 2 piece detachable plastic spike guard is inorder for transport, to connect to the bar cover........:monkey:


----------



## Hddnis (Feb 23, 2009)

That is a cool picture. :greenchainsaw:

I'll second what was said about big dawgs in softwood. Sinking a long (60") bar into Sequoia will pull the dawgs in so hard you won't get them out. Fir is bad for that too. 

I could see using them on a maple. There are some eastern hardwoods they would work on. Maybe some of the Kalifornia oaks.



Mr. HE


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Feb 23, 2009)

I love big dawg's in hardwoods, they give the perfect amount of "bite" and allow me to use them to my advantage.


----------



## Martinm210 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks!

I've got another 046 dog coming to complete my stock set, but I might put these onto my 066. My 066 won't fit in a case anyhow and these bigger dog will probably look more fitting on the 066. I cut almost entirely softwoods, so I really don't need something this sharp/big.

It is an 044>046BB converted 044 though. Haven't run it just yet, but hoping the extra displacement will give it some good bottom end for pulling a larger sprocket. 

Anyhow, they are just bigger than I expected, probably not case friendly either. I do like the looks, but I also kind of hate to loose 3" worth of bar for these monster dawgs...lol!


----------



## Farmall Guy (Feb 23, 2009)

Got a set for my 046 and had the same reaction, way bigger than I thought they would be. However they do work pretty good in oak, maple and other hard woods. Definatly better than the small inside dawg it had on it, the 1/2" points were just about useless.

If I had known they were that much bigger I probly would have gone for the stock big dawgs and been done with it. The stock set on my 066 do the job well and I can set the saw down with out it tipping over... I might knock that bottom point off them big suckers with a cut off wheel to solve that issue


----------



## mile9socounty (Feb 23, 2009)

Tree Sling'r said:


> I like the 4-point aftermarket dawgs, the big dawgs blow.



+1 I run a set of local after market made 4 pointers on my 361 at work. Work pretty well. They don't hang up very often and work nice with stringy vines.


----------



## rngrchad (Feb 23, 2009)

Is anybody selling 4 point aftermarket dawgs, or is this something I'm going to have to fab up w/ the plasma?


----------



## Craig_Wilson (Feb 24, 2009)

Why dont you just cut some of the teeth off if you only want 4 points?

I do not use the teeth. I either take em of or cut all the teeth off. You will just end up smoking your bar with a dull chain. No teeth let you cut faster by letting the saw slide down the log when bucking.


----------



## rngrchad (Feb 24, 2009)

Craig_Wilson said:


> I do not use the teeth. I either take em of or cut all the teeth off. You will just end up smoking your bar with a dull chain. No teeth let you cut faster by letting the saw slide down the log when bucking.



Cool. Thanks for the heads up on that.


----------



## mile9socounty (Feb 24, 2009)

Well if your teeth are that dull. Stop and sharpen them?


----------



## rngrchad (Feb 24, 2009)

rngrchad said:


> Cool. Thanks for the heads up on that.









I have BIG DOGS, so I don't ever have to sharpen my chain. I just leverage the bar in harder.


----------



## lovetheoutdoors (Feb 24, 2009)

i think they look good...thats a nice saw btw


----------



## AOD (Feb 24, 2009)

These guys need some Pro Safety dogs to complete their costumes.


----------



## rngrchad (Feb 24, 2009)

AOD said:


> These guys need some Pro Safety dogs to complete their costumes.





I really need to get to bed...but this site has just me in stitches tonight




good one AOD.

That 044 is a kick arse look'n saw.


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 24, 2009)

mile9socounty said:


> +1 I run a set of local after market made 4 pointers on my 361 at work. Work pretty well. They don't hang up very often and work nice with stringy vines.



:agree2: I know who makes those and I like those too. I run his dawgs on my 372s. I've also put the long 038 dawgs on a 440 with good results.


----------



## mile9socounty (Feb 24, 2009)

Jacob J. said:


> :agree2: I know who makes those and I like those too. I run his dawgs on my 372s. I've also put the long 038 dawgs on a 440 with good results.



He makes a set for the 372? Well sir. I might have to convince you let me buy a set.


----------



## forestryworks (Feb 24, 2009)

Jacob J. said:


> :agree2: I know who makes those and I like those too. I run his dawgs on my 372s. I've also put the long 038 dawgs on a 440 with good results.





mile9socounty said:


> He makes a set for the 372? Well sir. I might have to convince you let me buy a set.



me also. if i ever get a 372.


----------



## woodshed (Feb 24, 2009)

*Here you go...*

Four point Pro-Safety dogs on my 372XP, love 'em so far. Got them at Bailey's.






Scott


----------



## slowp (Feb 24, 2009)

funky sawman said:


> I thought they looked good on my ms460 last year until I slipped off the hill at the top of my strip and jabbed one of those oversize dogs into my thigh. I scrambled up to the crummy and removed them, cutting all day with no dogs. That jab bled for 2 days.



Yah. That's why I have the tiny ones on Twinkle. I'm a klutz. The less pointy things around, the better. opcorn:


----------



## CentaurG2 (Feb 24, 2009)

funky sawman said:


> I thought they looked good on my ms460 last year until I slipped off the hill at the top of my strip and jabbed one of those oversize dogs into my thigh. I scrambled up to the crummy and removed them, cutting all day with no dogs. That jab bled for 2 days.



Ouch… hope you tetanus shot was up to date. Stock dogs have always worked fine for me.


----------



## cherrycutter (Feb 24, 2009)

I have had no trouble with my large dogs on my 441. I cut only hardwood. Some logging but 175+cord of firewood and I have found that the large dogs grip trees with deep/rough bark such as black locust much better than stock. Also any of you that have cut locust know that even with a sharp chain they are TOUGH. The thick bark makes them hard to get a good grip with stock spikes. I am going to put them on my 660 also. I could see how one could be injured on them as they are very sharp. They do get caught on brush. For the money I think they improve the functionality of a large saw. 440/441 is the smallest saw I would put them on.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Feb 24, 2009)

They're decent sized compared to the 6-point dawgs for my 084.


----------



## blackoak (Feb 24, 2009)

Jacob J. said:


> Those five-point dawgs are basically worthless if you actually want to cut timber with them. They hang you up in brush and they bite so hard in softwoods that you have to re-position the saw. Stock dawgs are the way to go in a professional setting.


They look like they would make a nice Fish gig.


----------



## tbuggle (Feb 24, 2009)

Craig_Wilson said:


> Why dont you just cut some of the teeth off if you only want 4 points?
> 
> I do not use the teeth. I either take em of or cut all the teeth off. You will just end up smoking your bar with a dull chain. No teeth let you cut faster by letting the saw slide down the log when bucking.




you DO KNOW that if you injure yourself with those modified dawgs
your insurance will not cover it, right?


----------



## 056 kid (Feb 24, 2009)

Craig_Wilson said:


> Why dont you just cut some of the teeth off if you only want 4 points?
> 
> I do not use the teeth. I either take em of or cut all the teeth off. You will just end up smoking your bar with a dull chain. No teeth let you cut faster by letting the saw slide down the log when bucking.



O jesus watch out!


----------



## Cedarkerf (Feb 24, 2009)

Craig_Wilson said:


> Why dont you just cut some of the teeth off if you only want 4 points?
> 
> I do not use the teeth. I either take em of or cut all the teeth off. You will just end up smoking your bar with a dull chain. No teeth let you cut faster by letting the saw slide down the log when bucking.


When a chain stops feeding itself time to sharpen. Dull is dull with or without dawgs I have the stihl west coast dawgs slide just fine and I never use dawgs to compensate for a dull chain.


----------



## AOD (Feb 24, 2009)

*One more...*






These guys used about 20 sets of dogs.......


----------



## goatchin (Feb 24, 2009)

WTF??!! somebody better go take that nail gun away from those nimrods that look like they should be in a casket.

I've got the pro saftey 5pt. felling SPIKES (thats bout what they ended up being) for my 372. sure as he!! keep a grip on the log, but are a pain in the cajones when trying to sharpen your saw on a level flat floor bc they extend blow the crank case. Also will tear up the outside of your pant leg or get caught on your chaps when walking...trust me. Took them off and put them in the tool box b/c my 20" bar turned damn near to a 17" bar lol. might try them again when i'm runnin the 24" for chites and giggles. 

Tbuggle-wanna elaborate on the insurance deal your talking about? Didnt know felling dogs came with an insurance policy haha.


----------



## forestryworks (Feb 24, 2009)

goatchin said:


> WTF??!! somebody better go take that nail gun away from those nimrods that look like they should be in a casket.
> 
> I've got the pro saftey 5pt. felling SPIKES (thats bout what they ended up being) for my 372. sure as he!! keep a grip on the log, but are a pain in the cajones when trying to sharpen your saw on a level flat floor bc they extend blow the crank case. Also will tear up the outside of your pant leg or get caught on your chaps when walking...trust me. Took them off and put them in the tool box b/c my 20" bar turned damn near to a 17" bar lol. might try them again when i'm runnin the 24" for chites and giggles.
> 
> Tbuggle-wanna elaborate on the insurance deal your talking about? Didnt know felling dogs came with an insurance policy haha.



get rid of those pro safety dogs or sell them and get the stihl 460 dual dogs.

dogs, if you know what you're doing, make the day go by easier


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Feb 24, 2009)

That is a beautiful 044!:jawdrop::jawdrop::jawdrop:


----------



## Axmen365 (Feb 24, 2009)

What kind of camera do you have? nice pic

Dogs are huge, have fun.


----------



## goatchin (Feb 24, 2009)

forestryworks said:


> get rid of those pro safety dogs or sell them and get the stihl 460 dual dogs.
> 
> dogs, if you know what you're doing, make the day go by easier



Dont use the pro safety ones anymore, $26.95 worth of pointy metal sittin in the tool box. Didnt know 460 dogs fit the 372, do they?


----------



## forestryworks (Feb 24, 2009)

goatchin said:


> Dont use the pro safety ones anymore, $26.95 worth of pointy metal sittin in the tool box. Didnt know 460 dogs fit the 372, do they?



blah, sorry. i read someone else's post and quoted you.

but at least you're not using those medieval torture devices


----------



## goatchin (Feb 24, 2009)

haha yup no problem.

Ya know that maybe might be how felling dogs became to be used on saws. When the ol' miedivel knights where out cuttin up firewood with their chainsaws they didnt want to have to carry around their jousting poles or swords for protection. they didnt like the way brass knuckles felt and performed, so they figured 'spiked' knuckles would feel and perform more deadly. When they were'nt using or wearing the 'spiked' knuckles they stuck them on their saws jab the trees to ground so they didnt dull their chains LOL :rockn: :biggrinbounce2:  I think i might be ready to write a full blown BS history book haha


----------



## AOD (Feb 24, 2009)

This dude needs a saw! Probably a 460.


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 24, 2009)

He needs a Remington Super 880 with that outfit.


----------



## Griffbm3 (Feb 24, 2009)

Jacob J. said:


> He needs a Remington Super 880 with that outfit.



Actually I think he needs to go sit in an MRI machine at a local hospital, but that would just be funny...


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 24, 2009)

LOL, AOD Your something else. Who are those guys anyway. Kinda look like the old kiss group.


----------



## AOD (Feb 24, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> LOL, AOD Your something else. Who are those guys anyway. Kinda look like the old kiss group.



More like KISS meets Black Sabbath meets Slayer meets Venom.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 24, 2009)

AOD said:


> More like KISS meets Black Sabbath meets Slayer meets Venom.


Must be venom cause i know it ain't the other three.


----------



## thomas72 (Feb 24, 2009)

Stih sawing, what show or movie did you .gif come from?


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 24, 2009)

thomas72 said:


> Stih sawing, what show or movie did you .gif come from?


Someone told me The Texas chainsaw massacre. I don't know, Just thought it was funny.


----------



## rngrchad (Feb 24, 2009)

rngrchad said:


> Is anybody selling 4 point aftermarket dawgs, or is this something I'm going to have to fab up w/ the plasma?



Still looking for those 660 4point dawgs.........anyone?


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 24, 2009)

I bought a set set of them huge dogs when i first got the 460, after i put them on and used the saw i took them off. They really looked goofy on it with a 20 or even a 25 inch bar and they wouldn't work good in the kind of trees we have here. I guess they would be nice on them huge trees that have the thick bark but here they just took up some of my bar length. I did buy the dual stihl dogs and they work great.


----------



## Martinm210 (Feb 25, 2009)

LOL!

I got it all wrong, my chaps are stihl orange, little did I know shiny black leather was the way to go...hehe:rockn:

I think I'll ebay these felling dogs. I've got the inner 046 dog coming to match my outer. They would probably be alright on my 066, but I really don't need them. Most of what I've been cutting lately is lodgepole pine, softwood and paper thin bark. Also pretty rare to fall anything over than about 24" DBH or so. I can just see these poking a hole in the seat of my truck or something.:bang:


----------



## mile9socounty (Feb 25, 2009)

Sounds like the 046 dogs would work good for you. Since thats what your going to run with. Rock on.


----------



## BobL (Feb 25, 2009)

chevytaHOE5674 said:


> I love big dawg's in hardwoods, they give the perfect amount of "bite" and allow me to use them to my advantage.



Yeah they might look silly but they work in hardwoods - never used them in softwood cause I don't have access to anything soft, except pinus crapiata and I refuse to put any of my good saws into that stuff.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Feb 25, 2009)

I got the same dogs for my 460. I did'nt like them with all the points on them so I cut the bottom spike off of the inner and outer and now they work great and look cool as he!! on the 460! You should try it. I bet you'll keep them if you do.


----------



## mile9socounty (Feb 25, 2009)

I'd still like to get my hands on a after market set of 4 points for the 372.


MVP ya'll!!!!!!


----------



## K9-Handler (Feb 25, 2009)

tbuggle said:


> you DO KNOW that if you injure yourself with those modified dawgs your insurance will not cover it, right?



Not a problem. Before Craig injures himself he's going to have to answer to the EPA for violating the mysterious Anti-Mod Statutes, and then get arrested by OSHA for grinding off the points of his felling dog teeth.

Come to think of it, the Humane Society will probably arrest him for grinding his dog's teeth without a vet's license.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Feb 25, 2009)

mile9socounty said:


> I'd still like to get my hands on a after market set of 4 points for the 372.
> 
> 
> MVP ya'll!!!!!!



They're quite easy to get at Bailey's


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 6, 2011)

Martinm210 said:


> So much for fitting in a plastic case with these big DAWGS...lol! These may just have to go on the 066 instead. I like the look, but wow, they make the BIG clutch cover look tiny as well..hehe
> 
> Here are a couple of pics for reference..
> Working on my 044 rebuild, getting the last few parts together, and these dawgs being one of those things.
> ...


 
all i can saw is SWEEEETTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i need some of those for the wifes 017:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Island Faller (Nov 6, 2012)

*Big dogs*



chevytaHOE5674 said:


> I love big dawg's in hardwoods, they give the perfect amount of "bite" and allow me to use them to my advantage.



On the west coast of Vancouver Island they are a staple, without them your days out falling are hell.
We need those for the thick bark, awkward cutting stances we face here each and every day.


----------



## chainsawnut460 (Nov 7, 2012)

Kemper said:


> They make the saw look mean! my 6400 has big dawgs too.


Pics???


----------



## Slamm (Nov 7, 2012)

Stock Stihl dawgs are plenty for hardwoods.

Those things in the photo are ridiculous, there isn't any earthly reason to have dawgs that big on that little of a saw.

Make the saw look like some of the cars running around East St Louis.

Sam


----------



## grandpatractor (Nov 7, 2012)

chainsawnut460 said:


> Pics???



Show em your dawgs Jake!


----------



## sawsalottawood (Nov 7, 2012)

*Is this for reals*

or a troll thread?

just curious,

saws


----------



## Deets066 (Apr 8, 2013)

Has anyone bought the five point pro safety for the ms 361? part # 17173 can't find a picture of them on any site


----------

